# What Legion's Traits Closely Represent Yours?



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello to all you heretics. Its been a while since I've been on. So forgive me if I don't sound the same. :victory: (If you remember me :grin

I like how the legions have different traits that can sometimes be related to how different people feel and stuff. What Legion's traits closely represent yours? Or if the Emperor was going to put you into a legion of his choosing based on your traits as a person, which one would it be? Picture the scenario.

_We are all heretics from heresy online lined up on the plains of a field. The Emperor walks with a "past machine" to read our pasts and our personalities. We will all become astartes whether we like it or not. After he decides which legion we will take our fate we undergo a more sophisticated machine that will make us perfect astartes (the age thing no longer a factor as it also makes us young). Lastly, what are your final words as you get dragged away._



During my younger years I thought my traits closely resembled to the Dark Angels because I was pretty quite about myself, and because I moved around a lot, I kept lot about myself from other people. Also liked half truths with other people where I would tell them something but be very ill about the purpose of what I was asking or telling them.

But more recently, after joining the Marine Corp and my unit not deploying in three years. I have stayed at home, bitter, and kind of hating everything because I don't have my Illinois Veteran Grant. Also keeping more to myself and not associating very well with other people. 



So the emperor walks across the plains and uses his little machine to read my past and says "Iron Warriors." I get dragged away by his custodes and my final words are... "I love chicken! Just one more bite!"


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

Slaanesh
Emperors Children
Im selfish, i love sex, dont do drugs though hmm. Also i will throw someone else under the bus to get what i want. So Emps it is


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Space Wolves: love sports, love a good laugh and hate most of the shit the imperium does. Oh, also quick to temper, loyal and put a high regard in loyalty and honor.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I guess Fire Salamanders, which is cool because they're about the one canon SM chapter I actually like.

I'm an open, friendly guy who cares about the others around him but isn't afraid to lay down the law when push comes to shove.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

i think alpha legion represents me mystrios more then one of me and people think they know me but they dont mwahhhh :grin:


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd like to think Raven Guard as they like to be a bit sneaky, will throw everything on the line when it matters, likes to think outside the box and just occasionally throws the rulebook out the window.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Khorne beserkers
I Love to kill and have an unnatural blood lust......
I mean I like to pet bunny's.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

I took a trip to Africa after college and when i came home i resembled the Death Guard. I had a thick green smelly smog hanging around me and I was leaking a foul brown liquid pouring out of me from parasites.

On a normal day i would say probably Salamanders due to my job. I have to deal with a bunch of large cranky reptiles on a daily basis.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Dark Angels


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would say I would be an Imperial Fist.

I am very stubborn, don't back down, place a high emphasis on honour and would never stray onto the dark side.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

DeathGuardGarro said:


> Dark Angels


Hahaha, you are special aren't you DeathGuardGarro? I was just picturing the scenario, and how the Emperor explains to each of us why he put us in each of the legions. Its your turn and he just simple says... Dark Angels. Because your past is so painful and mysterious that no one else can be trusted to know it...

No one put any last words? No good byes or anything before you are forever turned into an angel of death?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

To who? You people? Y'all suck. Hell I might get some cake and throw a party for my salvation. :laugh: 

I kid.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> To who? You people? Y'all suck. Hell I might get some cake and throw a party for my salvation. :laugh:
> 
> I kid.


Yeah lol. Pretty much something I would say. But then I'd see you fools again in battle. I do love chicken though.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh and one more reason I just thought of why I'd be a Fire Salamander.

If I ever had to kill someone, it would involve setting them on fire. Yeah.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

CK, I took this very seriously. :biggrin:

Also, I assumed when reading this that this is all pre-Heresy.

I dismissed quite a few Legions right off the bat. I'm not secretive enough to be an Alpha Legionnaire, for example, nor do I strive for perfection, so the Emperor's Children were out. I don't like the idea of converting my body to bionics... so there go the Iron Hands; I don't like the idea of sieging things either, so I dismissed the Iron Warriors. Neither stealth nor terror are my forte, so I turn my back to Night Lord and Raven Guard alike. The Death Guard and World Eaters are described as rather ruthless even from the get-go... and thus neither is for me. I'm not a preachy guy, I never got into bikes, and I don't like making things--so no Word Bearers, White Scars, or Salamanders for this guy.

So that's 10 out of 18 known Legions.

I'm keen on the Blood Angels' sense of compassion and righteousness, but I'm not big on devoutly following a cult of personality (Sanguinius). I like the idea of protecting something, so the Imperial Fists' concept of fortifiers and defenders appealed... but I'm not stubborn enough. I like both the motif and the feel of the Dark Angels and the Lion, but I'm not serious enough for their more-or-less monastic order. The Space Wolves are fun and all, but I'm not one for mutation, and I'm not as rough-and-tumble as they seem to be. The Ultramarines have a good Greco-Roman theme going, which is 50% great for me, but... again... too serious.

It comes down to the Thousand Sons and the Luna Wolves.

I'm naturally inquisitive and curious, and enjoy history and mythology, much of which appeals to Magnus' Legion. But by nature I'm not nearly serious or obsessive enough to be a proper Sorcerer or Psyker. The Luna Wolves appear to be pragmatic on the battlefield, professional and hard-edged when they need to be, but also free-spirited and willing to express themselves. For every jerk in the mold of Abaddon, Maloghurst, and Luc Sedirae, you had a decent types like Tarik Torgaddon, Hastur Sejanus, Gavriel Loken, the "Either" and "Or" Captains, etc. Warriors through and through, most of them don't seem to take themselves too seriously, but strive to be the best.

So Luna Wolves it is.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

My personality?

The Night Lords would be the legion I was given command of. My entire way of thinking is based around fear. Everything people do is out of fear in some way, shape, or form. I have often been called very sneaky. When someone has wronged me, I don't think about harming them, I think about harming everything around them. Now, hear me out -- violence is not my forte. It has its uses in some instances, but overall its ineffective.

Gestures, finances, and work are my fields of terror. Punishment can come down in many forms, and not hurt you phsyically at all -- mental scars never do heal. If I had a choice to be loved or feared -- fear is the best motivator for loyalty and fairness. Only the threat of righteous punishment will ever get anyone to stop their banter.

The Emperor would say, "Night Lords ... sick bastard"

My response?

"Its about damn time ... "


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Probably the Raven Guard. I've always taken the "crab" approach towards life. Always circling around goals and trying to delay the inevitable only to arrive at what I was trying to ignore but, I go full force when finally there.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> CK, I took this very seriously. :biggrin:


Thats fine. I was actually looking for something like this. Very well thought out. 

Thats actually why the Iron Warriors became my favorite legion. When I started 40k and got interested, I was your normal guy who liked the more popular legions. In a sense, the Iron Warriors were never my favorite legion, but they held a bitterness in their soul that I could relate to and a coldness I wish I had.

I just wanted to see if their was a particular quality in a legion that took peoples interest. So that was quite well thought out. k:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

None of them really. However if I had to chose.

Alpha legion:
-Highly efficient, Secretive, use misdirection a lot, and rarely take up a fight they haven't already won. Also suspicious of religion, and generally take a bigger picture prospective, and are willing to make sacrifices to ensure victory.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I thought about this a fair bit, and I arrived at two possible answers, neither of which makes me feel good about myself.  

Well, I could join a legion like Luna wolves or Alpha Legion, I could probably fit in with their ways well enough. But ultimately, that would be what I`m doing now. Pretending I`m happy. I couldn`t live a life like that, I`ve done it for close to a decade now ever since my childhood ended and I am at breaking point. 

Truth is, so much in this world just pisses me off in the extreme and I would love nothing more than to watch it burn, to tear it apart and make it know fear. 

For me, Night Lords or World Eaters. I wouldn`t be truly happy anywhere else. :hang1:


----------



## seb2351 (Oct 11, 2010)

The Thousand Sons, for sure. There is always something else to know and change is something we must embrace!


----------



## mpomnibus (Oct 31, 2010)

lol wow Serpion5 wow 
For me it would be the blood angels all the way. I might get a chance to dante or meph or hell, might go all demon angel thingy :yahoo:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I would say a mixture of Emperors Children (Slaanesh) as they are appealing to me, but also Thousand Sons since I want to know everything, meaning Alpha Legion I hate compeltely with its secrecy.  But I do at the same time loving the secrecy as I always wants to know more. A bit of teasing like a woman actually.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

For me I never really stay still or sit quietly, even now i have trouble with that so the Imperial fists are out along with the Iron Warriors. 

I'm smart but I know there are limits to what I can do so that rules out the Thousand Sons. 

Replacing my body bit by bit for machinery is to much for me it's gotta happen all at once or not at all so no Iron Hands. 

I dislike most people so Salamanders are also out.

I used to have a huge anger management issue so maybe World Eaters but I am loyal to people I trust so maybe Space Wolves as well.

Terror has it's uses. People where I live are scared to do anything to my house for fear of what I'll do to them. So Night Lords are a possibility.

Lunar Wolves are the most "normal" Legion and I'd probably fit in with them easier then any others because they are most like me in there discipline. Jokes and roughhousing when on the ship but all buissness when its time to fight.

Alpha Legion might be good because I use non-standard strategies during our 40k games,
Dark Angels are most likely out because I'm not that secretive so that might rule them out as well as the Alpha Legion but as stated I use non-standard strategies when gaming so I might fit.

Emperor's Children might be good because I never settle for less than being perfect in almost everything I do.

I love the sensation of going as fast as possiable and hate when people get away from me so i could go into the White Scars.

I am not that resillient so Death Gaurd are out.

I am in no way a ninja of any level so that rules out Raven Gaurd.

I'm in no way an artist or that creative but I do enjoy kicking the crap outta people so I might fit but never really stand out in the Blood Angels.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Got to agree with Phobeus. If we are going on pre-heresy as you did say Legions, then its going to be the Luna Wolves all the way. All are pretty good natured, laid back, friendly, loyal, well humoured, don't take themselves all that seriously, but are still dedicated to the job in hand.

There are no other Legions i can genuinely relate to in any kind of way, and am slightly worried if some people think they do lol. Only other potential choices would be the Ultramarines(and i hate myself for saying that, but at the end of the day they are still pretty normal) or the Blood Angels, who post-Sanguinius and pre-Signus seem like pretty good guys, friendly, noble and a steadfast legion.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Alpha Legion. I'm not going to explain why, which is probably why.

As far as last words go... "Screw you guys, I'm goin home."


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Most likely Luna Wolves, although considering what I eat and drink, Death Guard wouldn't be too wrong.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

I was tempted to say Alpha Legion because I'm quite secretive and tell people things about myself very much on a need-to-know basis, even those closest to me...

...but then I also have a very strong sense of honour, chivalry and honesty so I don't think I would be suited to Alpha Legion for that reason...based on that, perhaps the Blood Angels, Dark Angels or Luna Wolves (If we are talking pre-heresy)


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

This wasn't an easy answer but it would be the Thousand Sons.

I love knowledge. It is a weapon that can be wielded just as effective as a bolt gun. In order to fight your enemy you must know your enemy. I also am somewhat of a conspirator at times and can always change a strategy at the blink of an eyes .

My last words would be: Can I have my own +3 magic staff


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I would say one of these two:

Thousand Sons : I highly value knowledge

Word Bearers : I also have strong religious beliefs

idk i dont have much time to get into it.


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

In weekdays I'm a glorious *Iron Hand*, doing my duty (Job), paying my tithes (Taxes) and expunging weakness wherever I find it.

But in the weekends I'm a hedonistic *Emperor's Children*, getting kicks out of doing all things pleasurable, nasty and borderline illegal, that I *really* shouldn't do.

It's either on or off for me, there's no golden middle road, so I guess my choices are apt enough.



> But ultimately, that would be what I`m doing now. Pretending I`m happy. I couldn`t live a life like that, I`ve done it for close to a decade now ever since my childhood ended and I am at breaking point.
> 
> Truth is, so much in this world just pisses me off in the extreme and I would love nothing more than to watch it burn, to


Man, Serpion5, that's some heavy stuff right there...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

mtfu.......


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> mtfu.......


Easy for you to say. 

@ Serpion5: It must be a horrible to have so much loathing in your body. Start appreciating the things you DO like and just ignore the things that you are so concerned with - That is, if you can't do anything about them anyway. Cheer up!


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Alright, I will be serious now. The Night Lords are probably not my most closely aligned of Legions.

Were the Emperor to run this device over me, he would find my in the favor of the Death Guard -- assuming this is Pre-Heresy. The Death Guard fight the foot-slogging fight, a fight of endurance. No matter what happens they will endure and they will continue until their objective is complete.

That is my in a nutshell. My family was never rich, and so I had to work for everything I've ever had. College was never an option so I went into construction. Everyday I endure the long hours and little appreciation so that I can carve out a life for my family. I've always admired the foot-slogging of any army and the ability to push equipment through hell and back and maintain and repair it to keep it in operation order.

I've also never been one for ornamention -- neither was the Death Guard. Simply getting the job done, enduring every challenge, every problem, and continuing. No matter how hard it gets -- I will ultimately endure, I will live on.

The Emperor would give me charge of the Death Guard.

My reponse?

"Can I have Mortarion as a pet?"


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

If I had to go by pure personality It would be the Thousand Sons. I value knowlege and history. i want to know things and understand them.

If I had to choose however I would pick the Ultramarines. They are one of the most normal of the Legions and I feel I would fit in well. I'm a rather reserved practical person and I admire the Ultramarine mindset.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> mtfu.......


Does this mean something? :dunno: 



Engindeer said:


> Easy for you to say.
> 
> @ Serpion5: It must be a horrible to have so much loathing in your body. Start appreciating the things you DO like and just ignore the things that you are so concerned with - That is, if you can't do anything about them anyway. Cheer up!


I don`t think this is possible. For one, the things that anger me are my home and work life, essentially the two things that I spend the most time involved with.  

I can move out, and change carrers (planning already underway for both :so_happy but it won`t change anything. I pretend I`m happy at home and at work, but I do make sure to vent appropriately. I practise martial art kata now and then which is a good release and I like to draw some very ragey hatey things (none of which will make it online) which always makes me feel better. 

On top of this, I`ve come to draw strength and focus from anger. I have found that I do my best work when I`m pissed off at something. 

For instance, I was stewing in rage when I built this.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Aww, and here I thought I found someone who genuinely shared my dystopian view of human nature, and in their darkest days realized the temporal nature of all human existence including the fictional soul. Also sharing in my distaste for the horrifying trend of humanity to glorify weakness and disease as progress.

Oh well your reasons for feeling of desperation are hate are just as valid, just a tad to restricted to human existence for my tastes.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Iron warriors. I am generally a hard working by the book person, follow the rules and do whats right. Heavily into engineering. Big fan of the concept of bionics.(I would become robocop tomorrow) However as life progresses i find myself becomming more cynical, angry and bitter. Took me a while to figure this out but there it is.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, LukeValantine, truly you and I are alike! :laugh: 

You`ve just described me perfectly except for your last sentence. I don`t like human nature any more than you seem to, but despite my wishes I am human, and I see no point in denying that. Stuff pisses me off, and I accept that. It feels good, and I feel better for it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmm, I can be funny, sometimes, I'm stubborn, imaginative and creative, and like finding out new things (Only if they are intresting new things though).

So I guess it's the Thousand Sons for me. 

Bane of Kings


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

ok so i gave this some thought. Looked back over certain aspects of my life and thought to myself what better suits me. (aside from the fact that for this post i would have to grow a dick but hey he's the emperor he can do whatever the hell he likes) 
Am i secretive? not really i mean i keep some things to myself but nothing more then anyone else so out go the Alpha leigon.
i love the word bearers but i wouldn't really be philisophical or fanatical enough and bit bit by bit i wittled them out.
I am course enough to be a lunar wolf and on occassions morose enough to be the Death Guard. I work lates so i could be a night lord but then i looked to what my own interests are..and lo and behold i came up with Grey Knights.
So there we go, Grey Knights it is....."Mr Crowley....i was just coming to see you....."


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

salamanders with a hint of relictors .

though the wife says im like the emperor ... enthroned in my chair monitoring the webway in a mostly comatose state :grin:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

arlins said:


> salamanders with a hint of relictors .
> 
> though the wife says im like the emperor ... enthroned in my chair monitoring the webway in a mostly comatose state :grin:


just a hint of relictors! How about a dash night lords. with sone khorne bezerkers on the side. say would you like some flesh tearers to go with that as well. Im JK!!!!


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Aww, and here I thought I found someone who genuinely shared my dystopian view of human nature, and in their darkest days realized the temporal nature of all human existence including the fictional soul. Also sharing in my distaste for the horrifying trend of humanity to glorify weakness and disease as progress.
> 
> Oh well your reasons for feeling of desperation are hate are just as valid, just a tad to restricted to human existence for my tastes.


...what. I hate pointing fingers at anyone, but 'hating' humanity isn't normal, mate. You need to get out more and see what life has to offer!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I don't hate humanity I just dislike how limited, and idiotic it can be. Also within many academic circles hating humanity is a art form. It's not even really the case that I am angry with humanity, as It is that I am disappointed, here we are the only race on earth to have both sentience and a intellect vast enough to know what that means, and 60% of the population is more or less wasting its time pursuing the same ends as a field mouse. 

In short don't confuse my distaste for humanity for short sighted anger or hatred, it is more or less a philosophic disdain. I gladly help my fellow man when I am able, if not out of pity, then out of the genuine need to elevate our status of living to what it should...no most be.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Pre-Heresy World Eater.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Would have to say Ultramarines. I like the sense they they encourage military growth. Very Rome like culture.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

TRU3 CHAOS said:


> Would have to say Ultramarines. I like the sense they they encourage military growth. Very Rome like culture.


and thats why they are the biggest leigion. Can just see Calgar with laurel round his head addressing rome but bet no one would tell him to beware of the Ides of March


----------



## 1Foxman (Jan 30, 2011)

I think either Blood Angels or Ultramarines which one depends on the mood im in


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

1Foxman said:


> I think either Blood Angels or Ultramarines which one depends on the mood im in


I can attest to this, he occasionally does drain the blood of other hobbyists. :laugh:


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Great Answer guys. Alot of Insight. 
I would add to my previous answer. I say the Space Wolves or the Dark Angels. 

Last words to the Emperor:


Can I have your Autograph


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lol. I like how you put a spoiler tag on it. Makes it funnier. I wonder what he'd say. Sometimes he sounds cool in novels. And other times he sounds like he is pretty much an asshole. So maybe he'd be like "no prob man" and just sign your bolter. Or maybe he'd be like. "Shut the fuck up. In fact, go sit in the kiddy corner with Magnus and Logar. SLAP!"


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

As much as I would love to say Blood Angels due to me being some good lookin uber-heroic highly skilled nutter. 

It's more likely the Dark Angels. I never forget and according to The Mrs I never forgive I hold grudges like anything and I'm stubborn as all hell. 

Plus I have a thing for swords and the colour Green. 

I've even been known to scream "REPENT FOR TOMORROW YOU DIE!"...admittedly this only happened once when it was screamed from a car window as we saw sheep being loaded into a lorry as we drove past a farm.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Good one! :biggrin:


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't know. I like Death Guard and Alpha Legion the most but ultimately I'd belong to a Flexible Marines Chapter. I always negotiate on things, like to go out and do things or just hang around at home, doing nothing.. Depends on the day, really


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well the idea of religion is pretty crappy to me so no Word Bearers
Not really a terror person so no Night Lords
Not a perfectionist so no Emperor's Children
Not really a boozy kinda guy so no Space Wolves
White Scars, Luna Wolves, Death Guard, World Eaters and Ultramarines don't really suit me, neither do Iron Hands or White Scars or Blood Angels or even Alpha Legion

Leaving me with Raven Guard, Dark Angels, Thousand Sons, Salamanders, or Imperial Fists.

I'm sneakyish, but not enough. I'm kinda stubborn, but not on that level. Knowledge is cool, I'm kinda secretive, and have a thing for fire - so a mix of all three:

Dark Salamander Sons?


----------



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

I love fear and justice. I'm like Batman if he wore Power Armour and flayed criminals before nailing their bodies onto the sides of buildings at heart but I don’t have the stealth or patience so that’s the Night Lords out as well as the Raven Guard although I am abgile and prefer creeping caution and feel every kill counts.

I am a bit of a philosopher, with chaos I'm getting a bit disillusioned over weather it is fundamentally right or not or weather having a million sadists happy as opposed to three noblemen is the way forwards so in that sense I'd be Word Bearers but I've never been that religious. I believe in God but I'm sort of sitting on the same train carriage as him reading a book rather than with him in body and soul if you get my drift.

I'll admit I'm not particularly physically active and I'm eating chocolate as I type this and I don’t like beer so you know who I’m not cut out for. Space Wolves are too rough and, well not stupid, just primitive for my tastes, I’m a city dweller and I prefer real smog to that sissy watery stuff….. mist that’s it. I wouldn’t bother killing a wolf in some trail other than to steal its pelt, and even then I’d probably just cut it into a fashionable scarf. I'd be far more comfortable with the Thousand Sons but even then they are far too scholarly. I'm not all that hard working and I don’t have a love of knowledge also I’d hate to have to develop my powers or be one of the few without them.

I have the fragile ego of the Emperors Children but I'm far from the egotist that normally resides in them. The Alpha Legion are just far too secretive as are the Dark Angles, I like to have friends and be open and honest. I also find their pride a little disheartening.

The Blood Angles perhaps? I heard their compassionate and have a love of beauty and ornate objects which I share and I admit I have rather a violent temper although that wears off quick quickly. Although I never found them appealing. I like their tactics, their ornate stuff but it all seems too much. I’m creative yes but it’d be like being in a gallery when I’m only comfortable on devientart. Besides they all seem a bit to blonde and beautiful for my more simplistic tastes (not that their blond but that they all pretty and their art is cultured and not just “nice”)

I don’t like going too fast, something I think I developed as a child so White Scars are definitely out although I do move quickly, I really do advance with leaps and bounds hahaha isn’t my poor joke funny…… no, no its not.

I’m too practical for the Salamanders (civilians are all well and good up to a point and I’d defend individuals but then they just become a nuisance/cannon fodder) and not stubborn enough for Dorn. I don’t like sieges if I’m honest, too logistical and patient and with definite casualties. Although I do love to have a good defense, my tactics are just too simple minded. I like the warrior culture but I’m too…. normal to be one of their number. In other words I understand the need for a gun.

I’m not a military tactician and I’d hate to stick to rules religiously like the Ultramarines do. I’m not tough, I can’t just get punched in the face and laugh it off as the Death Guard would so their out. 

I don’t like computers or engineering all that much, I can manage but I wouldn’t want to be stuck with a virus in my left arm or end up with the hydrolics broken so I can’t pick up the vox to call for help so that Iron Hands out and although I’m bitter like the Iron Warriors its more self loathing and I get over that soon enough so that added to my hatred of sieges doesn’t make me an Iron Warrior.

I’ve been told I’m a Grey Knight by three personality quizzes and I did the best most complex one on three occasions and got the same result but their too zealous and not a legion either although I like the elite status but it does seem a bit much for me sometimes as does the self-righteousness.

All in all I’d say I’d be the Luna Wolves. I think the spearhead idea is good for me as are their tactics. I’m no perfectionist and no brawler but they allow for that, you can be the scum of the earth type and the scum of the earth who actually reads books type. Let’s say I was fighting Lucius in the training cages, I’d try and fight him with a sword at first before kneeing him in the nuts. I do like sword play but not the fancy stuff. I like my tactics simple and direct into the enemy. I like close ranged but I’ll happily gun them down before they reach me. I’d try and be the best I could be as a Marine and I’d serve faithfully for any cause I felt was just.

They all made a decision when they decided the Warmasters life was worth compromising on, in the end its debatable weather it was worth it given the Heresy and all but all in all I feel backing down for purities sake was too impractical (although the nature of Chaos was a pretty good reason not to, that’s not what the argument was it was let a voodoo witch doctor have a go or let him die).

I also do defend the Black Legion often among my peers. They are why I have faith in the CMs. They came back from the brink and they raid and raid and know one day they’ll win. The Black Crusades were either successful raids, not led by the Black Legion, or just losses that everyone would face with such ambitious targets. Abbadon is alright in my books. If he fails to take Cadia, then think of all the Cadian regiments that will leave a world to be plundered by Orks. Or all the worlds devoured by Tyranids because a blockade was too weak with the ships that should have strengthened it at the eye. Think how much they have lost or will have to fight to reclaim. Each Black Crusade builds his support and saps their strength, either directly or indirectly. Chaos can return to the eye and lick its wounds whilst the Imperium celebrates its victory but when that ship they lost costs them a battle against orks or that Space Marine company destroyed by the Legion is absent at the crucial moment and the Tau claim yet another world, the Black Legion will have won. Also in Heroes of the Space Marines the Black legion kicked some serious arse.


Sorry bit off topic there, but I think that’s about right don’t you? I'm a Luna Wolf, a Son of Horus and a Legionnaire and proud of it!


----------



## Battle-Brother Cain (Apr 7, 2011)

*singsong* DARK ANGELSsss.... Im stubborn, always right (no matter what you say), will change my plans at the last minute without telling you... Oh, and you gotta love the dressesssss....


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Since the Emperor is up and walking around, I assume this refers to the pre-Heresy legions.
So while I love the idea of sex, drugs and rock and roll for eternity, the EC's haven't fallen yet, and instead they're still a bunch of harp-playing, armor-polishing, daddy-worshipping goody-goodies.
I'm going to say that based on my past I would be a likely candidate for either the Space Wolves, due to my pride, dedication, lack of respect for authority, ability to hold my liquor, friendliness and tendancy to act without thinking. And I look good in dead animal skins (see profile picture).

My last words would likely be something along the lines of "Huh? Where are we going?" as I wouldn't be paying attention and wouldn't likely know who this dude in the golden armor is anyway.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Ultramarines? too much blue

Space wolves? booze and the cold, sounds like britain

Word bearers? no, i'm not religious

Emperor's children? no, no ,no

Night lords? not sneaky enough...

Death guard? not quite me...

White scars or Raven guard? I haven't got a clue what they are like

World eaters? prehaps

Iron hands? a like my limbs to remain organic

Blood angles? hate those guys

Dark angles? Quite like these guys

thousend sons? knowledge is power

Salamanders or Imperial fists? whatever...

So this leaves me with: space wolves, word eaters, thousend sons and dark angles
I'll leave you to make the final verdict


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

For Karak, I nominate Dark _Angels_ (Not angles you fool) because he probably will enjoy wearing a dress.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Blood angles? hate those guys


I hate those Blood Angles as well.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> For Karak, I nominate Dark Angels (Not angles you fool) because he probably will enjoy wearing a dress.


Serp, i now have to kill you, bear with me while i get my chainaxe :angry:

*runs off*
*lots of noise*
*goes through the junk*

this could take some time... :search:

(so what if they are called angles or angels they are still very annoying and I still hate them)


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Why limit it to just a legion?

Oh, and

Imperial Fists


----------



## Battle-Brother Cain (Apr 7, 2011)

All things considered, if you look at the 18 legions, there are actually only 9 traits. For all intents and purposes each "loyalist" legion had similar ways of doing things as its "traitor" counterpart. E.G. Imperial Fists and Iron Warriors were very similar. Space Wolves and World Eaters. Raven Guard and Night Lords. Blood Angels and Death Guard. Even Luna Wolves and Ultras (totally my opinion, allowing for fundamental philosophy differences. Only regarding style and purpose)... Iron Hands and Emperors Children. Dark Angels and Alpha Legion. Have I missed any? Pretty sure these are closest together in trait alignment.


----------

